# Tamoxifen (Nolva) or Arimidex During Cycle To Keep Gyno At Bay?



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Planning next cycle of Deca, Sust and Oxy's. 400mg/week Deca, 750mg/week Sust, 100mg day Oxy's for 4 weeks.

I have Nolvadex and Arimidex on hand as i get Gyno Issues.... at least discomfort etc but it doesn's materialize bacause i catch it in time.

I know that there are different types of Gyno.. Prog etc Would Nolvadex work on this cycle to keep Gyno at bay at 10mg/day? Or do i need to use small dose A'dex. I would rather Nolva if possible as much cheaper in the current climate!!!

Cheers


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Adex without doubt if you are gyno prone and about to use Oxy's then Adex is a must with out doubt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

What are your stats? How many previous cycles have you run? What is your diet like? Also why would you want to run oxy50/anadrol50 at all nevermind 100mg? If you are going to run 100mg of anadrol for 4 weeks, i suggest you add a kidney & liver transplant into your pct


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> What are your stats? How many previous cycles have you run? What is your diet like? Also why would you want to run oxy50/anadrol50 at all nevermind 100mg? If you are going to run 100mg of anadrol for 4 weeks, i suggest you add a kidney & liver transplant into your pct


Hi Mate,

I am 21 yrs of age. 6ft 1". Diet is very good and 3rd cycle. Do you think drop the Oxy's then? 100mg is 2 50mg tabs? That too much?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

What is your weight like? & yh i wouln't touh them with a bargepole, great gains but basically impossible to keep, also extremely harsh on the insides. It is the only steroid positively linked to cancer aswell i believe. I know of a few people that have took them & had back problems & allsorts from them. Plenty of safer, cheaper options out there that will help build good quality mass & not fill you with water.


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> What is your weight like? & yh i wouln't touh them with a bargepole, great gains but basically impossible to keep, also extremely harsh on the insides. It is the only steroid positively linked to cancer aswell i believe. I know of a few people that have took them & had back problems & allsorts from them. Plenty of safer, cheaper options out there that will help build good quality mass & not fill you with water.


I am lean at about 208lbs. I'm obviously looking to add yet more size. 208lbs isn't huge but i started 2 yrs ago at just under 13stone. Its coming slowly


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Harry said:


> Adex without doubt if you are gyno prone and about to use Oxy's then Adex is a must with out doubt.


Thanks for advice Harry!


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

What dosage of Arimidex should i use 0.5mg/day or less?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Id go with .5mg eod mate


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Robbyg said:


> Id go with .5mg eod mate


Every other day yea?

Would using Adex during cycle hinder gains much or a little?


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

i would run adex for 5 -7 days at 0.5 everyday before you start the cycle then drop it to 0.25 daily for cycle , save the nolv for pct ?, and leave the oxys out as well


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> i would run adex for 5 -7 days at 0.5 everyday before you start the cycle then drop it to 0.25 daily for cycle , save the nolv for pct ?, and leave the oxys out as well


Why leave the Oxys? A few have said that.. What is the main reason for leving?

Are you saying just use the Deca and Sus and thats it? 750mg Sust and 400 mg Decca / Week?


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

just a personal thing really , lots of sides for very little real gains , mainly just water weight, dont get me wrong they have there place , just i think ther are better things to use , even without them you are nearly taking 1200mg a week ,


----------



## james c (Aug 24, 2008)

:lol:


dc55 said:


> Some nice blue hearts would be better...


are they blue hearts anygood


----------



## Norf-east-beast (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm looking to start a 10 week cycle of test E at 500-750mg per week. Can anybody advise me what dosage to take of tamoxifen for LDL AND HDL levels. I am not sensitive to gyno at all. I'm also going to be taking lipid stabil. I have no cholesterol problems but you can never be too safe where the main side effect long term is cardiovascular disease.

31

6"2 , 198lbs , 15% body fat. Had previous cycles when younger and have trained over 12 years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Norf-east-beast said:


> I'm looking to start a 10 week cycle of test E at 500-750mg per week. Can anybody advise me what dosage to take of tamoxifen for LDL AND HDL levels. I am not sensitive to gyno at all. I'm also going to be taking lipid stabil. I have no cholesterol problems but you can never be too safe where the main side effect long term is cardiovascular disease.
> 
> 31
> 
> 6"2 , 198lbs , 15% body fat. Had previous cycles when younger and have trained over 12 years.


why do you want to take tamox for cholesterol (LDL+HDL) ?

statins are supp to be better 

you also need to start you own thread


----------



## Norf-east-beast (Jun 8, 2013)

pugster said:


> why do you want to take tamox for cholesterol (LDL+HDL) ?
> 
> statins are supp to be better
> 
> you also need to start you own thread


It's proven that taking an aromatise inhibitor has a positive impact of 25% in LDL Levels (William Llewelyn anabolic edition 10)

I have been scouting the site like mad to start my own thread and I'm thinking because I'm a newbie that I don't have rights yet !


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Norf-east-beast said:


> It's proven that taking an aromatise inhibitor has a positive impact of 25% in LDL Levels (William Llewelyn anabolic edition 10)
> 
> I have been scouting the site like mad to start my own thread and I'm thinking because I'm a newbie that I don't have rights yet !


tamox (nolva) is a SERM, not an A.I 

*of course you can start your own thread


----------

